# i think birth started



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi im new here and my girl first been a mother on next days (63 days pregnant now). There is something coming from her back. Its like a glue coloured pink-yellow. What are the next steps from then. Pls help


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

this is a picture from her taken yesterday


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, beautiful girl. ok this sounds like it could be the muscus plug if so kittens will arrive very soon.
Keep updating incase you need any help. xx


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks She started to shaking little bit and very unrestful


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

is her tummy waving...if so she is in labour.


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there anything i can do to help her?


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> is her tummy waving...if so she is in labour.


 Her tummy waving because of deep purr but not start pushing yet


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, she is in labour then, just keep a close watch for now to make sure once kittens are born mum cleans the mouth and nose area so kittens can breath, then mum should do the cord, if not have some cotton and scissors nearby incase you have to do the cords yourself.
if you do need to do the cords, tie double knot halfway between kitten and placenta, then cut the placenta side...so you are left with kitten, cord and the tied bit to the kitten....dont cut the wrong side. xx


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok thanks for advices  do you know when pushing starts?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

could be anytime, once pushing starts kittens are born quickly.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww shes beautiful, got everything crossed all goes well, keep us updated good luck xxxx_


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

She is a beautiful queen - looking forward to reading the next exciting post and wishing you a safe and healthy delivery. 

Sometimes a queen will push for several minutes before a kitten appears but sometimes they just pop out after a couple of big pushes. Then she might rest a bit before the next kitten is ready and pushing re-commences. 

Hope she is nice and comfy. The trick is to keep back and just observe. I find this very hard to do as I tend to want to help but queens usually know what they are doing.


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

very anxious


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone Your advices are very valuable for me. I hope she will deliver all the kittens healthy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I can't help but wonder why you didn't do your research BEFORE your cat was in labour ...


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I always keep my vet's telephone number close by, just in case - this usually ensures that no call is necessary. 

Waiting is an anxious time. It can take a long while before proper contractions start. (Has she already started contractions by the way?)

Edited to say, if you lilke (its a wise tip) call your vet anyway just to let them know what the situation is at the moment but do say that it is likely she will be ok. It's better that your vet is aware of a potential need (and therefore have the opportunity to get prepared just in case) than to be shocked into action.

Better to have things ready and not need them than the other way round. 

You will probably have lovely babies and I look forward to reading some cheerful news in due course.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Demorah said:


> I would like to thank everyone Your advices are very valuable for me. I hope she will deliver all the kittens healthy


_how is she doing now, any news,_


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

How are things coming along?


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

We just arrived home  my girl dont push after her water broke up so we had to go to vet. He shot oxytocin and we have 2 beatiful christmas kitty 1 male 1 female  i ll put the photos this night


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Good that she has two lovely babies! Congratulations, well done lovely queen and welcome to the world baby brother and sister


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the kittens......she is quite stunning


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations on your 2 babies.*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrivals :thumbup:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Demorah (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone more pics are coming on next day


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awww congrats x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow they are beautiful babies, glad all has gone well for mum. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, so glad all worked out well, wow look at those cute little babies, how pretty, looking forward to seeing them grow.well done xxxxx_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous babies [and mum!]


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawww thanks for posting that lovely picture of mum and babies, Demorah! They are so cute.    x x x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how beautiful are they can't wait to see them growing up. they will be gorgeous.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics of your kittens and their mum.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Pleased to hear all went well, love the pics, well done to Mum cat, she is a stunner isn't she?

It is only natural to be worried when your cat is about to give birth, I take homeopathic remedies to help me each time my girls go into labour, otherwise I would be so worried I would be a gibbering wreck every time. lol. No matter how much research and how many books you read when it all starts to happen all that you have learnt goes out of the window. Queens usually know what to do though although when our Siamese had her litters I always had to cut the cords as she never did.

Congratulations, do you have any names for them?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> <snip>
> I take homeopathic remedies to help me each time my girls go into labour, otherwise I would be so worried I would be a gibbering wreck every time. lol. <snip>


A large gin would work for me - not so large I couldn't drive to the vets if necessary!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll have a go with the gin ... sounds much more interesting than my homeopathy remedy, my husband would do the driving although I wouldn't want to turn up at the vets sozzled and as I'm not used to drinking that would just be my luck, half a lager goes to my head :laugh::lol:


----------

